# I'm worried I'll lose my job before I even start



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice. At least you didn't die and it kind of worked out for you with the wfh thing. Though I suppose in the grand scheme of things, it enabling bad habits is kind of counterproductive...


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Nice. At least you didn't die and it kind of worked out for you with the wfh thing. Though I suppose in the grand scheme of things, it enabling bad habits is kind of counterproductive...


@[email protected];;

I am working on the habits. That's all I can really say...


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> @[email protected];;


hahahahha

(⌒_⌒;)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

@Maryjaneka Actually I'm late literally every day going on for a few years and still haven't been fired*yet, even after being asked repeatedly to come earlier. Obviously it helps that I'm so awesome and good at my job and they know they'd be effing themselves more by getting rid of me vs putting up with my tardiness. Whole cut off your nose to spite your face kinda thing maybe.


----------



## breanntisien (Jun 9, 2021)

I also have a terrible habit of being late for work sometimes. Fortunately, I don't do this systematically, so I'm safe now.
Well, if it's hard for you to wake up to work by 9, then you will be fired again. If you don't like the schedule here, just find a job with a more suitable schedule.
You just need to start looking for a more suitable job in advance and as soon as you find something suitable, write a letter of resignation. It is important to quit your job professionally because your bad sides can be added to your dossier.
Well, I wish you good luck and hope you find your dream job.


----------

